# Joann Fabrics ships to Canada!



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

So this may be old news, but I was on Joann Fabric's website (I use fabric in my art, and am from the states so I go there quite a bit) and I just saw that they now ship to Canada! 

I don't know anything about the pricing, but I thought there might be some Canadian sewers on here that would be excited about that.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

That is exciting, besides the textiles district fabric stores in Toronto seem to be a rare thing. I can't always make it all the way to Queen west when I want some fabric and it seems like every time I turn around a different fabric land has gone out of business.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

You need to plan a roadtrip to Hamilton, we have lots of fabric stores still... although I'm not a big fan of Ottawa street (our fabric district) it has quite the selection, and the Fabricland on Hamilton mountain is my fave place!

But Joanne's shipping to Canada has me stoked as they have some fun prints I'd like to have!!!


----------

